# Fireworks up close



## JJsuton (Jul 6, 2015)

Got right in neighbors fireworks display and captured with AP10 drone. It was a bit nerve but a lot of fun.


----------



## sscarmack (Jul 6, 2015)

So you're the reason there was a drone in all my photos! hahahahahaha only kidding.

Pretty neat perspective.


----------



## bribrius (Jul 6, 2015)

very cool


----------



## ShahanaPinky (Jul 13, 2015)

Full  of fun ! Nice fireworks display.


----------

